# M.V. Llandaff ? Union-Castle Line



## LaFlamme (Feb 1, 2011)

Has anyone ever sailed on the M.V. Llandaff, or knows about her. She was a bulk carrier, maybe operated by Union-Castle?

I should say "is a bulk carrier", because she is still around. I sailed on her in 1968, and she was then the M.V. Wheat King, owned and operated by a Canadian company, Upper Lakes Shipping. In the early 1970's her hull was elongated to match the length of the large Great Lakes ships, and is still working as far as I know (maybe as a training ship for Canadian merchant seamen).

Any pictures, or any information would be greatly appreciated. I loved that ship.


----------



## Papa Bear (Apr 15, 2007)

LaFlamme, check in the gallery. Llandaff was a tanker built for E.T.Radcliffe of Cardiff and later converted into the bulk carrier Wheat King. I sailed on another of E.T.'s tankers, the Llangorse, so the name rang a bell. There is a picture of her in the gallery with some history from other members.

Cheers John L.


----------



## LaFlamme (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you very much Papa Bear. I find her history fascinating. Just a few minutes ago I found the same information on a historical site of the Great Lakes. She was indeed a tanker, built in 1953, registered in Cardiff.
I really appreciate your help. Oops, got to go to bed, it's late here. I'll check out the picture tomorrow.
Much appreciated.


----------



## LaFlamme (Feb 1, 2011)

Papa Bear said:


> LaFlamme, check in the gallery. Llandaff was a tanker built for E.T.Radcliffe of Cardiff and later converted into the bulk carrier Wheat King. I sailed on another of E.T.'s tankers, the Llangorse, so the name rang a bell. There is a picture of her in the gallery with some history from other members.
> 
> Cheers John L.


John,
Thanks again for helping me find the origins of the Wheat King. The following, from Jerome Morris, also a SN member, might interest you:
"Hi Andre, After looking at this picture and the one I sent to you I'm thinking she was built during WW II. I've seen other ships that had the or part of the mid-ship house moved aft and place on the aft house. Wheat King has this same look which amounts to a sort of tall aft house."

I was very impressed that he figured this out from two pictures. And with your help I confirmed it: built as a tanker in 1953, she was bought by Upper Lakes Shipping in 1960(operating as Island Shipping and registered her in Bermuda), who converted her into a bulk carrier and moved the house aft. I sailed on her in 1968. In the early/mid seventies she was reborn again: her hull was lengthened in order to use her as a maximum size Seaway bulk carrier.

I found the picture you mentioned, but didn't see any comments from others who might have worked on her. All very exciting to me.

Best regards,
Andre


----------



## Breero (Jul 21, 2014)

LaFlamme said:


> Has anyone ever sailed on the M.V. Llandaff, or knows about her. She was a bulk carrier, maybe operated by Union-Castle?
> 
> I should say "is a bulk carrier", because she is still around. I sailed on her in 1968, and she was then the M.V. Wheat King, owned and operated by a Canadian company, Upper Lakes Shipping. In the early 1970's her hull was elongated to match the length of the large Great Lakes ships, and is still working as far as I know (maybe as a training ship for Canadian merchant seamen).
> 
> Any pictures, or any information would be greatly appreciated. I loved that ship.


Hello,
I have a picture of this ship in postcard. Glad to hear from you.
Greetings from Holland


----------

